

Open Source NoSQL to SQL Data Transformation Engine (MongoDB to Hive) - sandhar
https://github.com/onefold/mongo-hive

======
threeseed
Hive doesn't use SQL. It is HiveQL and it has more than enough differences for
this to be unusable for any other SQL databases.

